# Help me understand Blade Runner



## cultureshock (Jan 22, 2005)

All right, so I noticed that someone on this board was a big Blade Runner fan, and I've always wanted to see the movie, so I checked out the Director's Cut from the university library and watched it. I don't really understand the movie. Can someone explain to me what I saw? Maybe the non-Director's Cut is more user-friendly.

Brian


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 22, 2005)

nope no blade runner fans here


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well first it is a movie based off of a book called "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep" by http://www.philipkdick.com/works_novels_androids.html

He was a gnostic-I Ching Liberal from Berkely on Drugs(Halucinagens) but a heck of a sci-fi writer 

Movie Summary
http://brmovie.com/What_is_BR.htm

Its a sci-noir or future noir however you see it basically a cop drama set in a bleak dark future where animals are almost if not completely gone but are being replicated also humans are ebing replicated for off colony work aka nexus replicants some revolt because of their four year life span come back seeking life or to live longer.

The book is better than the movie but the movie is one of the best Ive seen minus other sci-fi great's. Its the type of movie that your either into or your not. You either hate it or love it.

the Directors Cut is by far the best version out but their is a 3 disc set with a new cut by ridley coming out in only God knows when. Due to legal difficulties. Hope this helps.

Blade

[Edited on 22-1-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 23, 2005)

I didn't understand it either... I did think the technotronic hovel that 2020 A.D. Los Angeles was projected to be was rather interesting, though they give too much credit to technological progress as I doubt LA will be that advanced... 

[Edited on 1-24-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------

